# Brasso



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I just got some used LGB brass track for my layout and to clean it, I am using chemical warfare! The product is called Brasso and it lifts off the oxidization from the track. My one concern is that it will make the track get dirtier faster.
--JJWtrainman 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think it will make it get dirty faster. WE use to use Brasso to polish our belt buckles in the Air Force. I think the Marines by it by the case. How ever It might leave a coating on the track and it might give you traction problems or even contact problems. 

I am just guessing I could be wrong 

JJ

PS It does do a good job of cleaning


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Used brasso on live steamer parts to shine, but not sure on track due to waxy film?


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not going to worry about it because I soaked the track in tap water after applying the Brasso. This got rid of the dirt and probably any Brasso left. Brasso does not mix with water but comes off when water is rinsed over it. 
--JJWtrainman


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I put a drop of Wahl Clipper oil on my track, every 10 feet or so, then run it in with a locomotive. I haven't cleaned an inch of track in four years. I used it on my HO layout in my basement years ago, one drop covered the entire layout. 

Works wonders. I wouldn't use brasso, I'd be highly concerned about what it would do to plastic ties and plastic wheels. It's a pretty caustic substance. We used it in the Army, and most of us learned pretty quickly to make sure we cleaned any residue off whatever we shined up with it. 

I had no idea that the Air Forced ever polished anything! It sure wasn't obvious... The Marines polished anything that didn't move. And tried to eat anything that did... 

The Navy just paints everything. Repeatedly. I once thought I saw a battleship, but it was just an old destroyer with close to a thousand layers of paint. I'm surprised they wear uniforms and they don't just paint themselves. Hey, wait, don't they paint their rank insignia on their uniforms? 

Robert


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What a silly concept, Real trains run on steel track. 

I used Brasso on my Spitoon and it let the finger prints show up fast. 
My landlord said he used clear paste wax after he cleaned his suit of Armor with Brasso, to keep it shiny. 

To me it would look more ralistic, if you only cleaned the rail head; top and inside face. 

John


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had great success using Wenol cream. It is a jewelery polish and I use it just on the rail head. The amount of oxidation that it removes is really amazing. I give my track a good clean every 3 years and use it on that track that gets dirty quickly. You can buy it a jewelry store, as a rule. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Avoid the Brasso. It has nothing in its formulation to prevent future oxidation as evidenced by JJ's cuspidor. I would highly recommend Flitz or Simichrome polish. Both have a component that protects the surface after cleaning and it does work. A locomotive bell will last about two months between cleanings with Flitz. (Yes that a real locomotive that burns coal)


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

rdamurphy, Wow! Something like that would do wonders on my layout! It fells like only a dream to not have to clean track for four years. some of this stuff I must investigate. 
--JJWtrainman


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Wahl's Clipper Oil is the best, but I've also used Bachmann's conductive oil. If anyone has dirty track that trains can't run on, try it out, as soon as you spread the oil, it will run as if the track were brand new. Not sure how it works, but. It works. 

Robert


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

where can one get this product rdamurphy?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

we used Brasso in the Marines in the 70s for belt buckels and for stuff that it shouldn't have gone on like canteen cup (reservd only for inspections, not drinking). A more abrasive we used was jeweler's rouge. Lots of memories. They're all anodized now, I think 

before I went battery r/c I used TV tuner spray, which must be something like clipper oil; seemed to keep the trains running 

Dave V


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually a few weeks ago I bid on a batch of R1 LGB curves and won them on Ebay. All the ties are in great shape but most of the pieces had been used outside with very heavy tarnishing on them. I dug under the sink and found a plastic container of some copper cleaning paste. It wasn't Brasso but I cannot remember the name of it? I used a cloth and that paste to almost literally wipe the tarnish off the tops & insides of the rails. I have little to no expectations of keeping the tarnish off however. The label did say there was somehting in it to help prevent more tarnish from occuring but in our application I seriously doubt the capabilities of this (or any) product to keep the rails from tarnishing outside. Seeing as this track will be for temporary layouts only I am happy with my purchase and the cleaniliness of the track after cleaning. I figure not counting my time, these cost me less than $2 a piece, INCLUDING shipping. 

Chas


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Brasso works fine. My entire pike of 260 feet is 98% old used LGB and Aristro track which was badly tarnished when acquired. After applying and polishing I wipe with a damp rag. I have used other polishing compounds, the names of which I forgot, but none have reformed as well. 

Dale


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I think WalMart has it, but MicroMark has it also: 

http://www.micromark.com/Wahl-Clipper-Oil-4-Oz,7877.html 

Thanks, Robert


----------

